# No jobs in the army, need advice.



## mikewalker28 (26 Jun 2012)

I'm a 28 year old male and have been thinking about joining the military since I was well old enough to join, I've finally decided that this would be a good career choice for my self and family, and we'll "I WANT YOU" more than "YOU WANT ME" at the moment, hah.  

I've been searching since 5:00 AM for active jobs in the  military, and it does not look like they are accepting applications to any Regular - Reserve positions that I'm interested in, or qualify for with my poor education, though I am willing to retrain and finish my high school. The main position I was interested in was INF as an NCO.  

now I understand I have a few options here, 1 being the Canadian Rangers  
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/cr-rc/index-eng.asp  
But finding information about this 'militia - reserve unit' is almost impossible I've read everything about ranger history from WW2 - 2005 today and I'm not sure if they are still active, how to apply, PAY, training, requirements, etc. I was hoping some one with some better information could help me, apparently who ever takes care of the SEO work for this 'group' only back linked about 20 or so sites, so what ever current information is - was floating around the web seems to have been lost with the un-crawled low PR sites that it was posted on.  

Another option that I found with poor pay, but it would probably look good on an application once the CF starts recruiting again is QOR http://www.qor.com/ though again, poor site design not sure if it's an old militia group for vets that parade, or how to apply.  

My only option other than the above is joining fulltime with the united kingdom  :threat:, But I LOVE Canada   and we'll my family and ocean is here.  

My location is Vancouver Island BC, any information on the 'rangers' recruitment office, would be appreciated, QOR also.  

Thank you for your time. 
Michael S Walker


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Jun 2012)

QOR is in Ontario.  Sorry, not what you wanted to hear likely.


----------



## MikeL (26 Jun 2012)

What Rangers have you been reading up on for the WWII to 2005?

The Queen's Own Rifles are located in Toronto,  so unless you move into the GTA you won't be joining that Reserve Unit.  There is the Canadian Scottish on Vancouver Island,  try looking them up.

Reg Force Infantry is hiring,  but in limited numbers and is very competitive as there are a lot of applicants but limited openings.


----------



## mikewalker28 (26 Jun 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> QOR is in Ontario.  Sorry, not what you wanted to hear likely.



I own a vehicle. Appreciate the information though, from what I understand QOR is not just in Ontario, they are in victoria, halifax, edmonton, vancouver, calgary, toronto, etc.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Jun 2012)

mikewalker28 said:
			
		

> now I understand I have a few options here, 1 being the Canadian Rangers
> http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/cr-rc/index-eng.asp



You won't be joining those guys if you are on Vancouver Island either.



			
				mikewalker28 said:
			
		

> I own a vehicle. Appreciate the information though, from what I understand QOR is not just in Ontario, they are in victoria, halifax, edmonton, vancouver, calgary, toronto, etc.



You understand incorrectly.


----------



## MikeL (26 Jun 2012)

mikewalker28 said:
			
		

> I own a vehicle. Appreciate the information though, from what I understand QOR is not just in Ontario, they are in victoria, halifax, edmonton, vancouver, calgary, toronto, etc.



You are wrong about that.  Queen's Own Rifles is located in Toronto and Scarborough, Ontario, not in different locations across Canada.

Canadian Scottish is located on Vancouver Island,  Seaforth Highlanders is in Vancouver,  Loyal Edmonton Regiment is in Edmonton, etc.


----------



## mikewalker28 (26 Jun 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> What Rangers have you been reading up on for the WWII to 2005?
> 
> The Queen's Own Rifles are located in Toronto,  so unless you move into the GTA you won't be joining that Reserve Unit.  There is the Canadian Scottish on Vancouver Island,  try looking them up.
> 
> Reg Force Infantry is hiring,  but in limited numbers and is very competitive as there are a lot of applicants but limited openings.



Canadian Scottish on Vancouver Island Is this a militia stand bye group with proper pay, and the possibility of full time integration to the regular forces once jobs open, that puts you through BMQ etc, or the reserve base in nanaimo, I'm pretty sure that's artillery ? As far as the forces.gc.ca site says, there are 0 jobs at the moment for reserves unless I want to be a meteorologist / combat engineer. <--- and only one of those is in demand and not the one I would be interested in, that being said I'm going to assume that I would be very low priority for a combat engineer, it actually seems like a damn cool trade though. 

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## eurowing (26 Jun 2012)

Have you considered any Navy or Air Force positions?


----------



## GAP (26 Jun 2012)

You really need to do some extensive reading in the recruiting threads.....first about the difference between reserve and regular forces, and second about how the recruiting works. 

This is not like a job bank where they advertise individual openings ......


----------



## MikeL (26 Jun 2012)

what is a militia stand bye group?

The Militia is another name for the Army Reserve,  they are the same thing.  The Canadian Scottish is a part time unit much like the Artillery Regiment and the other Reserve units on the island.  Yes you can work with the Regular Force on some taskings and deployment,  how ever don't be expecting full time employment in the Reserves.  

Do a bit more research,  and contact the units you are interested in.  They will have more accurate info regarding if they have positions open or not, as the units have stood down for the summer you may have to wait awhile, but they may have some full time staff during the day still.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Jun 2012)

Rather than not even giving it a shot in the Regular Force (I too only had Gr 10 once and got in, granted more than a few years ago).  You will never know how good your chances are until you apply.  You seem to be self-assessing yourself, which is fine, but you'll never know what the CFRC folks think until you talk to them, write the CFAT (aptitude test), etc.  Don't sell yourself short right out of the gate.  IF you are unsuccessful, well that will tell you 'where you are' and 'what you need to work on'.  If you don't try, that is the one 100% guaruntee you'll never make it into the CF, Regular or Reserve component.

Just a thought.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Jun 2012)

There are no reserve force combat engineer units on Vancouver Island.


----------



## mikewalker28 (26 Jun 2012)

:
what is a militia stand bye group?
The Militia is another name for the Army Reserve,  
:

I read a 200 page document this morning, SSWG - stating militia units are 80% cheaper than RESERVE - REGULAR units, and are considered stand bye units in the canadian military. Atleast that's what it kept refering to them as,
I just assumed if FULL time was not possible and part-time was not, militia might be an option untill something opens up. 

Thanks again for the help.

The Role of the Militia
in Today’s Canadian Forces
Jack English | September 2011
Strategic Studies


----------



## aesop081 (26 Jun 2012)

mikewalker28 said:
			
		

> stating militia units are 80% cheaper than RESERVE - REGULAR units, and are considered stand bye units in the canadian military. Atleast that's what it kept refering to them as,



Militia = reserve force


----------



## mikewalker28 (26 Jun 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> There are no reserve force combat engineer units on Vancouver Island.



I dont want to be a combat engineer, it would be DAMN COOL though they look like they got a pretty bad ass job. I'm interested in INF.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Jun 2012)

Militia=Part time=Reserve

Regular=Full time

 :


----------



## mikewalker28 (26 Jun 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Militia = reserve force


Thank you for the correction, so no reserve no full time 

 :crybaby:
Hello UK


----------



## aesop081 (26 Jun 2012)

mikewalker28 said:
			
		

> I'm interested in INF.



Then you will need to talk to these guys, as they are the only reserve infantry unit on Vancouver Island

http://www.canadianscottishregiment.ca/index.php?area_id=1005


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Jun 2012)

mikewalker28 said:
			
		

> I read a 200 page document this morning, SSWG - stating militia units are 80% cheaper than RESERVE - REGULAR units, and are considered stand bye units in the canadian military. Atleast that's what it kept refering to them as,
> I just assumed if FULL time was not possible and part-time was not, militia might be an option untill something opens up.
> 
> Thanks again for the help.
> ...



This might be more of an entry-level place to start getting some info on the Canadian Army...

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/home-accueil-eng.asp

All of the websites you are looking at, look for the "last updated on" date, usually bottom left or right corner.  The BEST info on openings and numbers are from real, live recruiters, Regular or Reserve Force.

If you are interested, TALK TO A RECRUITER.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Jun 2012)

mikewalker28 said:
			
		

> Thank you for the correction, so no reserve no full time
> 
> :crybaby:
> Hello UK



As was already mentioned to you, there is a reserve force infantry unit on Vancouver Island.


----------



## mikewalker28 (26 Jun 2012)

eurowing said:
			
		

> Have you considered any Navy or Air Force positions?



I actually thought about navy, but currently I have a company that transports people bye boat charter to a trail head hike, that takes about 2 days hiking 4 hours boat to a nice little waterfall in the Vancouver Islands back country, navy would feel to much like work. and the air-force seems to technical, and I'm floating with a grade 10 education, keep in mind I'm a little old I'm 28. I would probably not be a very good candidate for the air force unfortunately.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Jun 2012)

28 is not old.  Do some searching (and reading) here in the recruiting threads.  Plenty of people have joined at more advanced ages.


----------



## dangles (26 Jun 2012)

mikewalker28 said:
			
		

> I actually thought about navy, but currently I have a company that transports people bye boat charter to a trail head hike, that takes about 2 days hiking 4 hours boat to a nice little waterfall in the Vancouver Islands back country, navy would feel to much like work. and the air-force seems to technical, and I'm floating with a grade 10 education, keep in mind I'm a little old I'm 28. I would probably not be a very good candidate for the air force unfortunately.



You should rethink your decision to become an infantryman, or perhaps even joining any trade in the CF, if you think the Navy will be too much work.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Jun 2012)

dangles said:
			
		

> if you think the Navy is too much work.



I took his comments as it resembles too much what he does now.


----------



## mikewalker28 (26 Jun 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> As was already mentioned to you, there is a reserve force infantry unit on Vancouver Island.



Yes I understand this, and I appreciate all of your help on the subject. unfortunately the Canadian forces are not currently looking for infantry soldiers, part time.

And with all the back woods information floating around the internet I was misinformed about militia - part time, being 2 different things, in Canada.

They have the following as accepting applications.

Cook, Combat Engineer, Geomatics Technician, Medical Technician, Mobile Support Equipment Operator, Traffic Technician

Keep in mind I'm a civ trying to find a job, and do a little research before I phone a recruiting office, asking for a job that is not hiring, this is why I'm using these forums on this website, to educate my self a little before phoning a recruiting office. Or moving, life choices are a SLOW process they don't happen over night, just sensing a bit of hastiness in some of the reply's here, and would like to clear the air so you know where I'm comming from.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (26 Jun 2012)

mikewalker28 said:
			
		

> Thank you for the correction, so no reserve no full time
> 
> :crybaby:
> Hello UK



Sadly, you are too old for the British Army. 18-26 only.

Besides, they are in far worse state, financially, than this Army. You'd have a hard time actually getting in the careers office, nevermind actually getting an application in.


----------



## mikewalker28 (26 Jun 2012)

dangles said:
			
		

> You should rethink your decision to become an infantryman, or perhaps even joining any trade in the CF, if you think the Navy will be too much work.



I see what you did there, I apologie for the misunderstanding, what i meant bye that comment was it will seem to much like work, i.e what I've been doing for the past couple of years.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Jun 2012)

mikewalker28 said:
			
		

> what i meant *bye* that comment




"by".......not "bye".


----------



## mikewalker28 (26 Jun 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> "by".......not "bye".



Ahh, yes lol. And this is why the Air Force is not an option for me. 

I'll end this post with BYE
I'm going to read some more.

Thank you again for all of your help man.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Jun 2012)

dangles said:
			
		

> You should rethink your decision to become an infantryman, or perhaps even joining any trade in the CF, if you think the Navy will be too much work.



Why don't you share your knowledge of the Navy as compared to the Infantry training you've done then.  You HAVE done your infantry trg right?  Then tell us why life at sea is so easy...or is this the limit of your actual experience?



			
				dangles said:
			
		

> I can attest to this. I did BMQ on weekends and that was 10 weekends total, and the BMQ-Land is 11. Like Bomber for Life noted, my DP1 will be a full month in the summer, but most subsequent courses I can choose to do will be offered on weekends.



Point?  Its best if you stay in your lanes.

 :2c:


----------



## mikewalker28 (26 Jun 2012)

One last question so I have this 100% correct, 

Full time INF = Full
PT INF = Full
Militia == PT = Full

UK INF = A bad option ?

Does anyone know if the American military is taking forgin NCO's ?
I know from reading years back a non American citizen can't become an officer in the military, does anyone here know anyone that has had experience with the American military, and could possibly help me with my decision ?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Jun 2012)

the only way you will get correct information on if they are hiring any Regular or Reserve Force infantrymen is to...talk...to...a....recruiter.

Talk

to

a 

recruiter.

Talk to a recruiter


Militia and Part time and Reserves are all the same thing.  There is Regular Force (full time) and Reserve Force (part time).  

Normally I'd be going  :brickwall: right about now, but I am actually laughing.  Tks for the chuckle.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Jun 2012)

mikewalker28 said:
			
		

> One last question so I have this 100% correct,
> 
> Full time INF = Full
> PT INF = Full
> Militia == PT = Full



You're not getting it. I'm not going to try and explain it to you anymore.




> UK INF = A bad option ?



It is not an option, you are too old.


----------



## fraserdw (26 Jun 2012)

You got to meet residency requirements to get in the Yank army.  My ex-Sgt sent a year living in the US to get in the Marines and that took a year of paperwork to stay in the US.  He ended up working for the USMC Museum restoring a M2 howitzer for the year before he joined.  The fact is that every country in NATO is having issues and they are not looking for recruits from other nations, except maybe the French Foreign Legion and in order to join them you have to show up at their barracks in the South of France, past the PT test and sign your life, rights and language away.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Jun 2012)

You are too old for the USAF and USCG. You are currently at the age limit for the USMC.


----------



## dangles (26 Jun 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Why don't you share your knowledge of the Navy as compared to the Infantry training you've done then.  You HAVE done your infantry trg right?  Then tell us why life at sea is so easy...or is this the limit of your actual experience?
> 
> Point?  Its best if you stay in your lanes.
> 
> :2c:



 From my experience as a reserve infantryman, I have a big enough grasp of my job to know that a lot of work is the norm in my trade. It is true that I am still waiting to do DP1 in July, but from what I hear of my friends who are going through the June course, a lot of the stuff from BMQ-L carries over into our DP1, although we do go into greater detail and depth. [for ex. section attacks]. So I am staying in my lane on that regard.

But yeah I didn't mean to disrespect any Navy guys from that comment or infer that I am a primary source for what you guys do. I just meant that if he thinks the Navy will be too hard, then he probably will find all of the CF to be too hard [not because the Navy is somehow inferior]! Instead, I took it like he was not prepared to join the CF due to a poor work ethic. 

Anyway, it has already been cleared up that he simply meant it would be too much like his current job, so my comment was misguided.


----------



## mikewalker28 (26 Jun 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> the only way you will get correct information on if they are hiring any Regular or Reserve Force infantrymen is to...talk...to...a....recruiter.
> 
> Talk
> 
> ...


We'll, hey. If it was really that bad, You would have stopped replying. I'm not going to sit here and have a nerd battle with some burnt out forum geeks. 

I have 'Spoken with a recruiter'.
I must have misunderstood the purpose of this website, I thought it was a forum for information, and this was the 'recruiting' section of the forum.

Update
you
obsolete 
forces.gc.ca
and 
affiliated
websites

Talking and punching enter is fun.

I'd bang my head against a brick wall as we'll but I'm actually laughing at your dilemma being anger - frustration from some one looking for basic information about recruitment, I really hope for your sake your personal life and job do not stress you out as much as a single person on a web site does. If that's the case you might want to consider a hug ?


----------



## fraserdw (26 Jun 2012)

I got use a hug.......... :


----------



## ttlbmg (26 Jun 2012)

I'm not sure if you grasped how it was stated, but in order to see if there are jobs at a reserve unit, you have to contact the actual reserve unit. If you look the force.ca website, you don't get an accurate picture of what jobs are available  at different reserve units around the country. Each reserve unit has intake numbers of their own, and a contact person that can let you know if their specific reserve unit would be accepting applications for something such as infantryman. That is why people gave you the website info for that. You have to call each individual reserve unit to see what positions each offers, whether they accept new applicants or previously trained applicants. (if you look on the application process samples thread, you will see that some people have been accepted into reserve units for different trades, trades that may not appear open on the forces.ca website) I hope that helps, good luck


----------



## mikewalker28 (26 Jun 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You are too old for the USAF and USCG. You are currently at the age limit for the USMC.




Ahh, damn. We'll. Fuck...

Alright thanks again.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Jun 2012)

mikewalker28 said:
			
		

> I have 'Spoken with a recruiter'.



Should probably have listened top the recruiter too.



> Update
> *you*
> obsolete
> forces.gc.ca
> ...



"your"


----------



## mikewalker28 (26 Jun 2012)

ttlbmg said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if you grasped how it was stated, but in order to see if there are jobs at a reserve unit, you have to contact the actual reserve unit. If you look the force.ca website, you don't get an accurate picture of what jobs are available  at different reserve units around the country. Each reserve unit has intake numbers of their own, and a contact person that can let you know if their specific reserve unit would be accepting applications for something such as infantryman. That is why people gave you the website info for that. You have to call each individual reserve unit to see what positions each offers, whether they accept new applicants or previously trained applicants. (if you look on the application process samples thread, you will see that some people have been accepted into reserve units for different trades, trades that may not appear open on the forces.ca website) I hope that helps, good luck



Right on that actually helps a ton. Thanks


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Jun 2012)

dangles said:
			
		

> From my experience as a reserve infantryman,



10 whole weekends of BMQ.   ;D



> I have a big enough grasp of my job to know that a lot of work is the norm in my trade. It is true that I am still waiting to do DP1 in July, but from what I hear of my friends who are going through the June course, a lot of the stuff from BMQ-L carries over...



OK, seriously please just stop.  Its ok that you have no TI other than BMQ.  I just don't think you should be spoutin' off about how hard the Infantry is, or how slack the Navy is.  

I don't go off about how slack the Navy is (even knowing they get jesus soup at 10..) 'cause I've never sailed.  I also have no valueable opinion on how hard it is to space-walk either, and I'm ok with that.  

Don't dig this any deeper, there is no need.  You get the point, I'm sure.  

Cheers


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Jun 2012)

mikewalker28 said:
			
		

> We'll, hey. If it was really that bad, You would have stopped replying. I'm not going to sit here and have a nerd battle with some burnt out forum geeks.
> 
> I have 'Spoken with a recruiter'.
> I must have misunderstood the purpose of this website, I thought it was a forum for information, and this was the 'recruiting' section of the forum.
> ...



No anger here.  I said I was laughing, because I was.  and HEY who told you I was a nerd burn out geek thing?  That is supposed to be a secret!

Relax, I wasn't taking a dump on you and the last thing I am is stressed because you are confused.   ;D

Good luck with whatever it is you decide.


----------



## mikewalker28 (26 Jun 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> No anger here.  I said I was laughing, because I was.  and HEY who told you I was a nerd burn out geek thing?  That is supposed to be a secret!
> 
> Relax, I wasn't taking a dump on you and the last thing I am is stressed because you are confused.   ;D
> 
> Good luck with whatever it is you decide.



It sounds to me like you took the advice on the hug  :warstory:

The information that the previous poster gave me was sufficient, I did not realize the forces.gc.ca website was not up to date with local recruitment offices in different zones, I'm going to take a look into the Scottish regiment i believe the name is, there was a link posted on page one.

Again thank you for the information.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Jun 2012)

No prob.  You have alot of info from people here, willing to help and who know the ropes.  Cheers and good luck.


----------



## mikewalker28 (26 Jun 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Should probably have listened top the recruiter too.
> 
> "your"



:facepalm:
I really need to work on that spelling thing, 'spell check' does not correct error in human logic I guess. 
Where the hell are fuzzy logic - neural network platforms when you need them  :crybaby:

And I actually did listen, I was just confused on a couple of things, being the rangers. and QOR 

Like I said I actually read all 44 of pages excluding the frech section of
The Role of the Militia
in Today’s Canadian Forces
Jack English | September 2011
Before I even made my post here, and atleast made an attempt to educate my self as much as google would allow me , this was actually my last option for information, you guys have been more than helpfull.


----------



## charlesm (26 Jun 2012)

Mike,

   I don't know who is telling you that the Canadian Scottish Reiment isn't recruiting. I know for a fact that we are still recruiting, in all 3 locations on Vancouver Island.


PM - If you want more information. I can also get you to talk to the right people.


----------



## MikeL (26 Jun 2012)

charlesm said:
			
		

> Mike,
> 
> I don't know who is telling you that the Canadian Scottish Reiment isn't recruiting. I know for a fact that we are still recruiting, in all 3 locations on Vancouver Island.



Because he just looked on the CF Recruiting website and saw that the Infantry doesn't have the check mark for taking applications, etc  He assumed that meant for the entire Canadian Forces(Reg Force and Reserve).


----------



## mikewalker28 (26 Jun 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Because he just looked on the CF Recruiting website and saw that the Infantry doesn't have the check mark for taking applications, etc  He assumed that meant for the entire Canadian Forces(Reg Force and Reserve).



That's incorrect, It didn't have job listings for either Reg or Reserve, and local media etc, have flooded Google with misleading hype on military cuts and no jobs available, so when i Google. "infantry positions in the Canadian military" the first 100 pages are going to come up with some reporters spin on what's going on in the military, because they have a page rank of 6 apposed to http://www.canadianscottishregiment.ca/ having a PR of 2, and being at the back of the line with the software Google uses to database - list pages. It makes it impossible to sift through bullshit and find fact, this is why I'm here asking questions and not punching useless data into a search engine, I've been trying to find militia groups - other options since 5:00 AM As I stated.


----------



## brihard (26 Jun 2012)

Reserve infantry can be competitive too. I have ten infantry NCM spots to fill between now and April, and already a number more qualified applicants than that. The military is no easier to get into than most other jobs. A bit more effective research and a bit less attitude will serve you well when it comes time to convince a recruiter that you know what you're getting into, and that you're worth our investment in time and resources. Each of us 'online forum burnouts' has a fair bit going on outside of this place; you may not wish to assume that our time is worth less than yours.

Take that free advice for what it's worth.


----------



## mikewalker28 (26 Jun 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Reserve infantry can be competitive too. I have ten infantry NCM spots to fill between now and April, and already a number more qualified applicants than that. The military is no easier to get into than most other jobs. A bit more effective research and a bit less attitude will serve you well when it comes time to convince a recruiter that you know what you're getting into, and that you're worth our investment in time and resources. Each of us 'online forum burnouts' has a fair bit going on outside of this place; you may not wish to assume that our time is worth less than yours.
> 
> Take that free advice for what it's worth.


I do apologize for coming off as rude, no excuses. 

What are some things I can do personally to improve my chances of being accepted into a part time position, maybe stand out in-front of the more than likely 1000s of applications that you will have bye then, any advise from a recruiters standpoint. Between now and April the sky is the limit for me, would my education be taken into consideration in the recruitment process ? I pretty much stopped attending school half way through grade 10. Would upgrading my education be something that would help ?


----------



## aesop081 (26 Jun 2012)

If you did not complete grade 10, you cannot join any trade in the CF.


----------



## MikeL (26 Jun 2012)

mikewalker28 said:
			
		

> That's incorrect, It didn't have job listings for either Reg or Reserve, and local media etc, have flooded Google with misleading hype on military cuts and no jobs available, so when i Google. "infantry positions in the Canadian military" the first 100 pages are going to come up with some reporters spin on what's going on in the military, because they have a page rank of 6 apposed to http://www.canadianscottishregiment.ca/ having a PR of 2, and being at the back of the line with the software Google uses to database - list pages. It makes it impossible to sift through bullshit and find fact, this is why I'm here asking questions and not punching useless data into a search engine, I've been trying to find militia groups - other options since 5:00 AM As I stated.



I was going off this statement of yours


			
				mikewalker28 said:
			
		

> As far as the forces.gc.ca site says, there are 0 jobs at the moment for reserves unless I want to be a meteorologist / combat engineer.



For finding out info regarding military recruiting, positions open,  don't read articles about budget cuts, and typing things into google.  Just go straight to the source.  Canadian Forces Recruiting Centers,  Reserve units and the recruiting website for an idea of whats going on(not always update on current openings and it would only list Reg Force)



			
				mikewalker28 said:
			
		

> I pretty much stopped attending school half way through grade 10. Would upgrading my education be something that would help ?



Having grade 10 completed is the bare minimum to join the CF(some trades require more educaton).  Not having grade 10 would disqualify you from joining.. as well even if you had your grade 10 those who finished high school,  went to college, etc will look better then someone who didn't complete high school.  Recruiting is very competitive,  so the better education,  experience, etc you have the better you will look.


----------



## mikewalker28 (26 Jun 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> If you did not complete grade 10, you cannot join any trade in the CF.


What is defined as finishing grade 10 I actually stayed in school until grade 12, but didn't attend any of my core courses what so ever, I think I may have finished my math 10 - Eng 10 at best, I'd have to pull up my transcripts. 

I will have to upgrade at a local college then thank you for the information!


----------



## MikeL (26 Jun 2012)

Not to sound rude,  but if you stayed in school through your grade 12 year but at best only finished/passed your grade 10 Math and English what did you do all those years?   

Have you done anything since then to try to upgrade education?  Or just considering it now to be eligible to join the CF?

For now,  put the CF on the back burner, still research and figure out what you want, but focus on getting your GED at a minimum.  There's also a number of threads here that have info about making yourself look more attractive to recruiters/boards that may put you ahead of others.


----------



## mikewalker28 (26 Jun 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Not to sound rude,  but if you stayed in school through your grade 12 year but at best only finished/passed your grade 10 Math and English what did you do all those years?



We'll, I skipped allot of school, I was working at the age of 15 and moved out when I was 16 , when i was in highschool I was coding & debugging software in C - ASM for styleworx media in Calgary making allot of money, school did not seem important to me at at the time, and I did take computer Itech in medicine hat but dropped out of the course. 

And no I have not done anything to upgrade, I haven't had anything in my life until now where I've needed my highschool.



> For now,  put the CF on the back burner, still research and figure out what you want, but focus on getting your GED at a minimum.  There's also a number of threads here that have info about making yourself look more attractive to recruiters/boards that may put you ahead of others.



I'll look into those threads, and put CF on the back burner. 

P.S, is this a military website, or a civilian site ? I'm pretty confused after page 3 of these posts, I thought I had been speaking with non military personnel with information on the military, and now there's military recruiters posting in the thread, that's actually pretty cool. I didn't realise there where web-pages like this on the internet.


----------



## brihard (26 Jun 2012)

"Grade ten" wil vary by province. In Ontario it means 15 high school credits; I can't speak knowledgeably to other provinces. A GED serves equally well or better, but completion of grade ten is a 'hard floor' with no room for negotiation. As to competitiveness? Work, school, volunteer, sports, etc. There's no strict formula for it.


----------



## mikewalker28 (26 Jun 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> "Grade ten" wil vary by province. In Ontario it means 15 high school credits; I can't speak knowledgeably to other provinces. A GED serves equally well or better, but completion of grade ten is a 'hard floor' with no room for negotiation. As to competitiveness? Work, school, volunteer, sports, etc. There's no strict formula for it.



Sports - volunteer work = not an issue at all for me I had been an amateur boxers since I was 19 coached it to younger kids for years, and I volunteer quite a bit of my time to parks Canada doing a report on trail conditions and clearing areas of the trail for free in a very remote hiking area on Vancouver island, I'm also in extremely good shape, so the psychical part of it is not an issue what so ever.

The education thing though, I always knew that would come back to haunt me one day ha ha.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Jun 2012)

mikewalker28 said:
			
		

> P.S, is this a military website, or a civilian site ? I'm pretty confused after page 3 of these posts, I thought I had been speaking with non military personnel with information on the military, and now there's military recruiters posting in the thread, that's actually pretty cool. I didn't realise there where web-pages like this on the internet.


It's a military themed but privately-owned site. You will find the members range from every walk of civilian and military folk.


----------



## mikewalker28 (26 Jun 2012)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> It's a military themed but privately-owned site. You will find the members range from every walk of civilian and military folk.



Right on Bruce, quite the amazing site you guys have put together here! I found more here in a couple hours, than I had on Google in half a day, and I'm a Google ninja  :rage:

A really good idea if you guys want to maximize your webhits would be to corner the recruitment keywords a little bit more in Google, like "Canadian military recruiting" it would take 72 hours of SEO work and would cost you nothing you would be the top hit for that keyword, we'll right under forces.gc.ca anyways, and to get around competing with sites like www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ <---- just do a PR submission on pr-web.com it will backlink an article to over 4000 + news sites and boost your google page rank quite a bit. It's hard to get spirderd properly with the way Google - yahoo - lycos etc works these days, my biggest problem finding the information I needed this morning was misleading Google links, it took me hours to get here. this site is a GEM of knowledge!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Jun 2012)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=stats

We're busy enough methinks.


----------



## mikewalker28 (26 Jun 2012)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=stats
> 
> We're busy enough methinks.


wow, busy being the understatement of the year.


----------



## m2austin (27 Jun 2012)

mikewalker28 said:
			
		

> I dont want to be a combat engineer, it would be DAMN COOL though they look like they got a pretty bad ass job.



Nah - THAT is the understatement of the year  

Don't discount us engineers - when we're not doing engineer-specific tasks, we're acting as infantry where required. In Afghanistan this usually meant being dismounted alongside infantry and in most cases we were well employed by infantry leadership on patrols, route clearance and search (to name a few tasks).

"Hey, sapper - is that a mine?"

"I'm on it"

Love working with the infantry... I'm sure you would too. Listen to the recruiter's advice and upgrade your education if required. Keep your eyes on the goal and if you want to join the engineers, work hard and maybe we'll be teaching you our songs on the East coast soon enough.

Chimo and good luck!


----------



## mikewalker28 (27 Jun 2012)

M2A said:
			
		

> Nah - THAT is the understatement of the year
> 
> Don't discount us engineers - when we're not doing engineer-specific tasks, we're acting as infantry where required. In Afghanistan this usually meant being dismounted alongside infantry and in most cases we were well employed by infantry leadership on patrols, route clearance and search (to name a few tasks).
> 
> ...



Yeah I watched a video on it this morning it looks awesome, and when i said 'bad ***' it bleeped me out I meant to say bad azz. 

Thanks, and good luck to you with your career!


----------



## Karate (27 Jun 2012)

All you can do now, Mike is listen to the advice these folks on the forums give you. Your education is what you need to upgrade so spend as much time as you can on increasing it to a competitive level. I only have my highschool diploma and was bumped out of the Infantry application because my score was too low. I'm not sure how they do processing in other provinces / territories but in Ontario its a priority list, the scores range from 1 - 5 and I scored a 3 (My education / training was hurting my score), I received a call a few weeks ago actually regarding my occupation choice (Infantry) and they requested that I changed my choices because the minimum currently is 4. So I chose Artillery for now, I still would like a chance in the Infantry just as you do. 

So I volunteered, worked out and continued getting in better shape, and have began doing even more research on each occupation I'm interested in. I'm still waiting on my CFAT, Medical, and all that other funny business but the one thing that gets me up in the morning, and keeps me motivated..It might seem cheesie but I bought a hat on the internet..

http://www.go4hero.com/profile-army-olive-drab-p-16029.html?osCsid=kbufb5mtm82t7jhkaqg7q0cop3

A simple "Army" hat, I have not worn it since I received it in the mail..hell..I don't even know if it fits but every time I wake up its sitting there on my desk, and I vowed that I will not wear it until I am sworn into Forces. Its a little thing that keeps my eye on the ball and keeps me focused on what I need to do, and guess what after volunteering more at the Dojo I study Karate at and getting more hands on training at work I finally was able to get my application score up to a 4 and in fact I am going to be calling the Recruitment Centre in about an hour to see if I can be re-qualified for Infantry.

All you can do is keep your eye on the prize and make yourself believe that all the sacrifice you're willing to make in order to get into the Forces will pay off. 

Its yours for the taking, question is, how badly do you want it?


----------



## Karate (27 Jun 2012)

Also! Good luck on whatever you choose to do!


----------



## mikewalker28 (28 Jun 2012)

Karate said:
			
		

> Its yours for the taking, question is, how badly do you want it?



Not bad enough to take a college class on-top of finishing my highschool, I'm 28 I would be 29 - 30 bye the time I had even finished upgrading, and a college course on-top of that would put me in my mid 30s, the upgrading isn't a problem, if it comes down to that I think I'm going to do a bachelors in software engineering, and chose a different career path, I actually contacted Devry yesterday, they have a good course I can do while I upgrade so we'll see what happens, ART wouldn't be something I would be interested in, a friend of mine was in the artillery and did 2 tours in Afghanistan he said he didn't like it to much. Combat engineer is looking sweeter and sweeter though, I'm thinking about just aping and seeing what happens, mabie put INF as a 2nd - 3rd choice.


----------



## brihard (28 Jun 2012)

mikewalker28 said:
			
		

> P.S, is this a military website, or a civilian site ? I'm pretty confused after page 3 of these posts, I thought I had been speaking with non military personnel with information on the military, and now there's military recruiters posting in the thread, that's actually pretty cool. I didn't realise there where web-pages like this on the internet.



None of us are doing anything here in an official capacity. And recruiting is just one of my hats, not my primary job. In the reserves we often have multiple jobs just to cover all tasks with available pers. Primarily I'm an infantry section commander. Don't take anything I say on recruiting as gospel; I will always defer to a 'real' recruiter, as I'm just a guy who happens to do the job for my unit well enough that they haven't fired me yet.

Most members here outside of the recruiting boards are military, and most civilian presence is in the recruiting board. You will find a tremendous breadth and depth of knowledge here, as well as very little patience for inaccurate information offered by those not in a position to speak knowledgeably.


----------



## mikewalker28 (28 Jun 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> None of us are doing anything here in an official capacity. And recruiting is just one of my hats, not my primary job. In the reserves we often have multiple jobs just to cover all tasks with available pers. Primarily I'm an infantry section commander. Don't take anything I say on recruiting as gospel; I will always defer to a 'real' recruiter, as I'm just a guy who happens to do the job for my unit well enough that they haven't fired me yet.
> 
> Most members here outside of the recruiting boards are military, and most civilian presence is in the recruiting board. You will find a tremendous breadth and depth of knowledge here, as well as very little patience for inaccurate information offered by those not in a position to speak knowledgeably.



So there's a good chance, the guy I told needed a hug, could be a 200 + lb officer or a retired vet both of wich deserve my respect great, I'll be issuing my self a name change before apping now!

Ive got a quick question about the infantry, what do you guys do in your down time, paper work, help with training, lots of cleaning, all of the above ? I know you guys parade allot, but when your full time and not in combat what does the job require its soldiers to do duiring that downtime.


----------



## brihard (29 Jun 2012)

mikewalker28 said:
			
		

> So there's a good chance, the guy I told needed a hug, could be a 200 + lb officer or a retired vet both of wich deserve my respect great, I'll be issuing my self a name change before apping now!
> 
> Ive got a quick question about the infantry, what do you guys do in your down time, paper work, help with training, lots of cleaning, all of the above ? I know you guys parade allot, but when your full time and not in combat what does the job require its soldiers to do duiring that downtime.



The guy you told 'needed a hug', according to his public profile that you could have clicked on, is an RCAF Warrant Officer - a pretty senior NCO that implies considerable experience and credibility. He has 11 years as an army combat engineer with tours to Coratia and Kosovo (neither being fun places to be an engineer) before going air force, after which he deployed to Libya and other places of ill repute. Collectively the rest of us watching on the sidelines have time in Afghanistan, Vietnam, the Balkans, and other places. And that's just the people who've chimed in. Begin adding up the others on this site and you will find a dizzying array of professionals whose time collective overseas on operations dwarfs the time you or I have been alive.

So yeah, you stepped on your own dick pretty hard. This place is primarily a community of professionals that opens itself up to others who are interested in taking part- but a community of professionals it remains. It's not some facebook group where you walts in, 'cool story, bro' the first guy who takes issue with your attitude, and carry on like you own the place.

Consider it an embarrassing lesson publicly learned.


----------



## mikewalker28 (29 Jun 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6WHBO_Qc-Q

I feel like simple jack  :facepalm:

"went home empty handed"


----------



## stealthylizard (29 Jun 2012)

mikewalker28 said:
			
		

> I've got a quick question about the infantry, what do you guys do in your down time, paper work, help with training, lots of cleaning, all of the above ? I know you guys parade allot, but when your full time and not in combat what does the job require its soldiers to do during that downtime.



Question has been asked and answered many times in the infantry section of the forum.  Things may have changed slightly since Afghanistan is coming to a halt.  RCR might be different than PPCLI.  For PPCLI it depends on what battalion and company you are with.  

When I was attach posted to the 1st, it was to get ready for Afghanistan.  I spent a couple months in CQ, learning the ropes there.  Normally someone just fresh out of DP1 wouldn't be thrown into CQ.  They asked for volunteers, no one put up their hand, so I did. Most of my time in CQ was issuing weapons for courses, handling return/issuance of company level kit,  organizing everything (company had just been stood up).  I also went through a few different driving courses.

I was then moved to transport as they needed some bodies who had driver qualifications.  I took a couple more driving courses, and went on a bunch of exercises to train us for our role in Afghanistan.

Returning from Afghanistan, I went back to 3 VP after my attach posting was finished with the 1st.  The first couple months were reintegration.  After that we did some urban ops training, patrolling exercises, and winter survival.  There were also people that were taking para for when the jump role switched companies.

I have no idea what the 2nd battalion life was like.

If you aren't on a course, you could be tasked to do any number of things.  If there is an upcoming deployment, the focus is on that work up training.  Pt in the morning.  If there is nothing else for the morning, go and do more PT, or if feasible take care of personal administration. After lunch, if there is still nothing to do, go and do more PT.  It keeps you out of sight, out of mind, and no one is going to begrudge you for doing PT.  Just make sure you are actually doing PT, not lying on the bench having a nap or watching TV. 

End of the day, you help clean up the lines, and every few weeks your company will get tasked with cleaning up the battalion lines. You may also be required to spend the night at lines on duty (answering phone, or driving).


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Jun 2012)

I was the guy who needed the hug  ROFL.  I still do too.   :'(

Nope, not an Officer, definitely over the 200lb mark and some of it is even muscle!   :blotto:

You'll find all kinds on here, some that did, some that do, some that will and some that Walt.


----------



## mikewalker28 (30 Jun 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I was the guy who needed the hug  ROFL.  I still do too.   :'(
> 
> Nope, not an Officer, definitely over the 200lb mark and some of it is even muscle!   :blotto:
> 
> You'll find all kinds on here, some that did, some that do, some that will and some that Walt.



Hmm, lots of walts on here? aren't those guys that buy Susie home baker craft kits, make fake medals out of them, purchase dress from eBay, hang out in pubs, and tell people about losing a toe in Nam for free beer and the occasional boobie touch... 

I've been working on my website www.della-falls.ca
It turns out i've spelled my name wrong, as-well as about a 1000 other things, you should have a look at it and tell me what you think! it would be nice to get an outside prospective on the page, you seem to be a critical and honest person, so it would be nice to have some 'reality' as input.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jun 2012)

mikewalker28 said:
			
		

> ....tell people about losing a toe in Nam for free beer and the occasional boobie touch...


rly:  Hang on! 

Walts get to touch boobies?! Maybe I've been too quick to mock.


----------



## GAP (30 Jun 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> rly:  Hang on!
> 
> Walts get to touch boobies?! Maybe I've been too quick to mock.



Nah....no touchy boobies!! 


Hmmmm......still got all my toes, maybe that's my problem?.....


----------



## Karate (30 Jun 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> Nah....no touchy boobies!!
> 
> 
> Hmmmm......still got all my toes, maybe that's my problem?.....



Maybe that should be the Forces new slogan?

"Fight with the Canadian Forces..........and touch boobies."


----------



## Jarry (1 Jul 2012)

Karate said:
			
		

> Maybe that should be the Forces new slogan?
> 
> "Fight with the Canadian Forces..........and touch boobies."



anic: :rofl:


----------



## mikewalker28 (2 Jul 2012)

Karate said:
			
		

> Maybe that should be the Forces new slogan?
> 
> "Fight with the Canadian Forces..........and touch boobies."



 :moose:


----------

